# dogs&deer



## rifleman2 (Feb 3, 2008)

will dogs keep deer chased out of a certain area? i'm hunting the same place as last year and i've seen only one small buck. two different times i've seen a set of 4 dogs come through. I know what they are doing. Last year i saw deer pretty regularly. Now we have also had a problem with ehd here that kills them also that might be the problem to. I dont like to kill dogs and never have but i'm afraid they might have helped ruin my season. What do you think?


----------



## hunterboy (Dec 5, 2004)

If you can, talk to the owner of the dogs if the they wont keep them at home take care of the problem! I have two labs and i would never let them run deer! I just ran into a similar problem this fall I was told twice by the owner he would take care of the problem. The local CO even warned him and still i caught them on my property chasing deer! So I took care of the problem!!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

It is NOT the DOGS problem. Shoot the owner instead.

I have a REAL problem with any man that would intentionally shoot another person's dog. There are proper channels to follow in these instances. Be glad it was not my dog...


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

Dogs that chase deer in my neck of the woods don't get a second chance. They are a predator just like coyotes. I don't look to see if they have an owner or not and I don't call anyone else to deal with my problems. Stray dogs and other feral animals are a threat to me and my property and are dealt with accordingly. Sorry to hear you have problems rifleman. Good luck.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Sasha and Abby said:


> It is NOT the DOGS problem. Shoot the owner instead.
> 
> I have a REAL problem with any man that would intentionally shoot another person's dog. There are proper channels to follow in these instances. Be glad it was not my dog...


And I have a REAL problem with guys that let their dogs run loose across the countryside. Up here, runners usually dont last to long.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i've compleatly reversed my oppinion on this topic. i bought some land a few years ago and when the river froze over the farmers dogs across the river would come over and chase the deer steady. :******: i would catch them and return them with a stearn warning to keep them contained on their own property. well, they did'nt heed my advice to well. and as for (other channels) to go through, does'nt work. at least not here. now i keep a loaded gun in my shack year round and will not hesitate one second. matter of fact i also keep a rabbit disress call hanging by the door for quick acsess. note to dog owners, keep your dogs under your controll. years ago it may not have been such a big deal but now more people are buying land for the sole purpose of hunting and dogs can ruin a good thing in a blink of an eye :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

A few years ago I was driving out to do some shooting and a few deer came bolting out of a draw. I stopped and when they were clear I canned it. I really wish I would not have because the dog that was chasing the deer popped out and went right down. I would have never thought there would have been a dog casing them. Long story short if you do not care what happens to your dog let them run wild if you are lucky they will not get hurt. That does not just mean someone shooting them or running them over. One of my friends has a dog that goes mental for porcupines. The darn thing has come back to my friend more times with quills in its mouth than I can remember. He just said it will learn eventually. Sure it will learn when it is dead or has to be put down because of the quills.

Crime does not pay - unless you are an undertaker following Walker, Texas Ranger, on a routine patrol.


----------



## crosshunt (Feb 10, 2009)

we was out turkey huntin one time and seen this dog chasing this fat pregnant doe. we didnt think twice before shooting that thing. i dont know maybe a care about deer more then dogs :huh: . but our naibour had two dogs that chased deer and when those 2 disapeard (not sure how) he got 2 more dogs and now they dont leave his property. But when you have deer running dogs around just kiss your hunting spots goodbye.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

We had dogs chase bear off of our land last summer, baited them for a long time, only to have the hunt ruined. Did get a picture of them on a trail cam to confront the owner with. It made me remember my Dad getting mad at teh neighbors dogs comming on our property and knocking over garbage cans, and making a mess. Eventually my dad lured on of the dogs to him with a hot dog or something, and spray painted the dog orange and let it go, he never had a problem with dogs in his yard again.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

My dogs are trained not to run deer. Had to laugh walking a slough this month where I could see from a ditch berm, my lab chasing a running rooster that went up and over a bedded doe with my lab right behind who also ran up and over the deer. Poor deer jumped to its feet and almost ran over the dog going out the same trail. Seriously, a paint ball gun is good for problem dogs. When their poor little FiFi finally gets home all covered in fluorescent green and orange, the owner gets the point. When I had a dog owner give me crap about it, I told them most paintball guns aren't very accurate. Imagine if I was shooting a real gun instead. 
Case closed.


----------

